# Geekhouse Bikes



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll give some pub for Marty @ Geekhouse. Here's some pictures of my bike. I recently stripped the paint:


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, the wormtown is really nice. Your's is really really nice. More people should be riding them IMO.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Lookin good. Haven't seen too many Geekhouse bikes floating around. Shame.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I know a guy here that has a wormtown, he loves it. Very nice bikes, for sure.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Sweet rig! I love the stealth look!

What fork are you running?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

like I said before, looks solid, stripped is sweet. 
Everytime I see those eastern bars you have I'm intrigued... looks like you're getting even more rise out of'em with the up stem and spacers too.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks Y'all.

It's a DMR Trailblade 2.

Yeah, I got the bars from an Eastern rider (Nick S.). I like them alot. They have a good feel to them and haven't bent. That's pretty much everything I need in a H-bar.

That profile stem is my lucky stem. It has been on like 7 bikes since '01 or '02 or something. It's not the lightest; it's not the prettiest, but it is always there for me...


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I cut off and smoothed out all the unecessary stuff today. I'm happy with it. It will look clean when it's done:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cholo said:


> I cut off and smoothed out all the unecessary stuff today. I'm happy with it. It will look clean when it's done:


Very nice work, both look oh so smooth, fork looks great.  Looks much like my own now. Should be how they come from the factory!


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

cholo said:


> Thanks Y'all.
> 
> It's a DMR Trailblade 2.


I really want one of these forks, but Jenson USA only seems to carry the Trailblade for a 24" bike. I guess I need to keep looking around for one in the 26" size.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't think there is a difference. I'm not aware of a 24" specific Trailblade 2, but there could be one I guess...


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

how much does such a frame cost?

Cheers =)


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice 1-cross, heads-in lacing.









What's the final weight??


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmmm, I'll see if I can weigh it today...


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

My not so accurate "fish scale" shows about 28 1/2 lbs. Light enough for me.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not bad. I would have guessed 27ish with a rigid fork. My Riot with an Argyle weighs 28.75 lbs. I like the lack of color...


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Here it is after Powder:
Shaved v-brake tabs, cable guides...









Shortened and chamfered drops, slightly smoothed end caps...










Fork is bent and will be replaced as soon as I can find A new one. Too bad because I shaved the disc tabs...










I'm happy with it. Geekhouse makes a good frame; now I've added my personal touches...


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@cholo: Let's up the ante, yes:






Metrotuned: Geekhouse x Igleheart from metrotuned on Vimeo.

New School and Old School, both melding true school custom handmade steel bikes. Metrotuned filmed on site in Boston and Wenham, Mass.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (May 31, 2008)

*geekhouse founder interviewed in Cycloculture*

Hi All,

Marty Walsh was just interviewed in Cycloculture:

https://cycloculture.blogspot.com/2009/11/bring-on-geeks.html










Cheers,

Forbes


----------

